
Power Law (Gamma) Transformations - atulkrishna10
https://theailearner.com/2019/01/26/power-law-gamma-transformations/
======
bananabiscuit
Is the the Gamma function used just because it is “good enough?” Our eyes
respond to brightness logarithmically, so wouldn’t the the correct correction
curve be exponential, rather than a power law?

